# Pronombres



## sabrinita85

"Tú escoges quién entra a la lista de invitados y cuántas personas pueden asistir".

En el foro "sólo español", alguien ha preguntado si, en esta frase, las palabras _qué _y _cuántas _llevaban acento.
Varias personas han contestado que sí y sólo una que no.
Pues que, la verdad, no consigo entender el porqué. Ellos dicen que es una proposición interrogativa indirecta. He pedido ayuda y he pedido que me aclararan las ideas... nadie ha contestado, igual porque el thread es de hace unos días, así que pregunto aquí.
Les voy a pegar lo que he escrito y espero comentarios 


Perdonad... pero no creo que haya entendido bien.
Según yo, la frase "Tú escoges quién entra a la lista de invitados y cuántas personas pueden asistir"    *no lleva acento* en las palabras _quien _y _cuantas_.

O sea, no veo la proposición interrogativa indirecta. ¿Dónde estaría?
Quizá puede hallarse en quien va a elegir los invitados:
A- ¿Quién escoge los que tienen que entrar?
B- (Eres) Tú (que) escoges quien entra a la lista de invitados y cuantas personas pueden asistir.

Ese QUIEN y ese CUANTAS me parecen más pronombres relativos que no pronombres interrogativos.

Para que se formule una proposición interrogativa indirecta, según mi opinión, necesitaríamos de algo como:
A- Luego me vas a decir quién ha entrado.
B- Vale... Aunque no tenga dónde apuntar quién va a entrar.


¿Puede alguien aclararme las ideas?

Gracias


----------



## Cecilio

Hola, Sabri. Yo creo que este tema es un poco complicado de explicar, pero para los hablantes de español resulta un oco más imple de lo que parece. En primer ligar, es una cuestión de pronunicación:

"Puedes coger cuantas fresas (como) quieras"
"Eso depende de cuántas fresas quieras coger".

En la primera frase, la palabra "cuantas" no tiene acento propio y se una al acento siguiente, el de la priemra sílaba de "fresas", como si pronunciáramos: "cuantasfresas". En la segunda frase, "cuántas" tiene acento propio. Algo parecido acurriría con otros pronombres o adejetivos indeterminados, como "qué", etc.

En la frase que tú aportas, "Té escoges quién...", la frase que empieza por "qué" es una interrogativa indirecta con función de OD. Directa o indirecta, en esda interrogativa se mantiene el acento.

Por lo demás, hay que decir que en estos casos es muy usual entre los hablantes del español escrbir estas palabras sin acento, y no se considera, creo yo, algo especialmente grave, habida cuenta de que ni los propios hablantes se acaban de poner de acuerdo al respecto. Yo, personalmente, escribo esos acentos.


----------



## sabrinita85

Ok gracias Cecilio!


----------



## lazarus1907

Cecilio said:


> Por lo demás, hay que decir que en estos casos es muy usual entre los hablantes del español escrbir estas palabras sin acento, y no se considera, creo yo, algo especialmente grave, habida cuenta de que ni los propios hablantes se acaban de poner de acuerdo al respecto. Yo, personalmente, escribo esos acentos.


Es verdad que no todos escriben bien. Sin embargo, en una empresa que considere la corrección gramatical como un problema, te lo tacharían como incorrecto.

Difiero con Cecilio en que los propios hispanohablantes no se ponen de acuerdo: Las escuelas, las universidades, las gramáticas, etc... se rigen por unas normas más bien estrictas. Como estamos en una democracia, cada uno es libre de hablar y escribir como quiera, pero entre la gente *EDUCADA*, produce una mala impresión.

El hecho de que Cecilio escriba sin acentos no significa que el resto de los hispanohablantes del planeta (casi medio millón) lo consideren correcto. En muchos sitios te van a corregir si escribes mal. Por supuesto, puedes hacer lo que quieras.

Por cierto, Cecilio escribe bien, pero anima a los demás a que escriban como quieran. Me pregunto si quiere sentirse superior viendo como todos escriben mal menos él.


----------



## Cecilio

Hola, lazarus. Tus comentarios son interesantes, pero no sé si te has dado cuenta de que estamos en el foro de Español-Italiano y no sé si aquí están muy acostumbrados a tanto debate sobre normas gramaticales, etc., que están apreciendo en otros sitios. Por supuesto eres libre de hacer lo que quieras, pero, ¿no te parece que aquí quedan un poco fuera de contexto algunas de las cosas que afirmas? Otra cuestión es que mencionas mi nombre, y eso, normalmente, me incita a responder 'por alusiones', pero no pienso hacerlo aquí, ya que no es el lugar más adecuado, ni se da el contexto necesario para que el debate sea entendido en su justa medida. Te invito a esa pequeña reflexión, y a partir de ahí actúa según te dicte tu propio sentido común.


----------



## lazarus1907

sabrinita85 said:


> A- ¿Quién escoge los que tienen que entrar?
> B- (Eres) Tú (*quien*) escog*e* qui*é*n entra a la lista de invitados y cu*á*ntas personas pueden asistir.


El "quién" y el "cuántas" son pronombre s interrogativos en español formal. Los loros, los cerdos, los borrachos y los incultos puede que hablen de otra manera, claro.


sabrinita85 said:


> A- Luego me vas a decir quién ha entrado.
> B- Vale... Aunque no tenga dónde apuntar quién va a entrar.


Correcto.


----------



## lazarus1907

Cecilio said:


> ...no sé si aquí están muy acostumbrados a tanto debate sobre normas gramaticales, etc.... ¿no te parece que aquí quedan un poco fuera de contexto algunas de las cosas que afirmas?


Creo que los italianos tienen el derecho de saber qué se enseña en las escuelas y qué se considera correcto en español "correcto", ¿no? No veo cuál es el problema. Tú estás incitándolos a que hablen de una manera que se considera incorrecta entre gente EDUCADA, y yo estoy advirtiendo a la gente de que no se sorprendan si alguna vez le corrigen, o los despiden. ¿Cuál es el problema?

¿Hay mucha gente que habla así? Vale. *Sabrina*: ¿Quieres saber cómo habla cierta gente en la calle, o cómo se habla correctamente para que no te critiquen por inculta?


----------



## indigoio

Cecilio said:


> Hola, Sabri. Yo creo que este tema es un poco complicado de explicar, pero para los hablantes de español resulta un oco más imple de lo que parece. En primer ligar, es una cuestión de pronunicación:
> 
> "Puedes coger cuantas fresas (como) quieras"
> "Eso depende de cuántas fresas quieras coger".
> 
> En la primera frase, la palabra "cuantas" no tiene acento propio y se una al acento siguiente, el de la priemra sílaba de "fresas", como si pronunciáramos: "cuantasfresas". En la segunda frase, "cuántas" tiene acento propio. Algo parecido acurriría con otros pronombres o adejetivos indeterminados, como "qué", etc.
> 
> En la frase que tú aportas, "Té escoges quién...", la frase que empieza por "qué" es una interrogativa indirecta con función de OD. Directa o indirecta, en esda interrogativa se mantiene el acento.
> 
> Por lo demás, hay que decir que en estos casos es muy usual entre los hablantes del español escrbir estas palabras sin acento, y no se considera, creo yo, algo especialmente grave, habida cuenta de que ni los propios hablantes se acaban de poner de acuerdo al respecto. Yo, personalmente, escribo esos acentos.



Hola Sabry, buen día...

No he consultado el hilo en el foro Sólo español pero estoy de acuerdo con la aportación de Cecilio; estoy convencida de que es una frase interrogativa pues precisamente se cuestiona _quién_ y _cuántos_ serán invitados, por lo que es necesario que vayan con tilde. 

En esos casos yo siempre acentúo los pronombres. Hay que tener en cuenta que una frase interrogativa (o parte de ella) no necesariamente debe ir entre signos de interrogación.

Sabry, espero que estemos ayudando a despejar tus dudas. Y veamos qué otras aportaciones llegan.

Un beso...
Sandra


----------



## lazarus1907

indigoio said:


> Hola Sabry, buen día...


¿También estás de acuerdo con esto?:


Cecilio said:


> ...y no se considera, creo yo, algo especialmente grave, habida cuenta de que ni los propios hablantes se acaban de poner de acuerdo al respecto.


¿No se considera algo grave? No. Sólo incorrecto. Lamento que no te pongas de acuerdo con la sociedad.


----------



## sabrinita85

lazarus1907 said:


> El hecho de que Cecilio escriba sin acentos no significa que el resto de los hispanohablantes del planeta (casi medio millón) lo consideren correcto. En muchos sitios te van a corregir si escribes mal. Por supuesto, puedes hacer lo que quieras.
> 
> Por cierto, Cecilio escribe bien, pero anima a los demás a que escriban como quieran. Me pregunto si quiere sentirse superior viendo como todos escriben mal menos él.



No me parece que Cecilio anime a los demás a escribir como quieran...
Cecilio, al contrario de lo que no has hecho tú u otros foreros, ha contestado a mi pregunta. Según él, escribir la frase esa con acento es lo correcto, pero si uno la escribe sin acento igual no sería un error tan grave.

Yo creo que, en vez de comentar el peso de las palabras, sería *más importante e interesante resolver las dudas* de la gente que se está acercando al idioma español.


----------



## sabrinita85

indigoio said:


> Hola Sabry, buen día...
> 
> No he consultado el hilo en el foro Sólo español pero estoy de acuerdo con la aportación de Cecilio; estoy convencida de que es una frase interrogativa pues precisamente se cuestiona _quién_ y _cuántos_ serán invitados, por lo que es necesario que vayan con tilde.
> 
> En esos casos yo siempre acentúo los pronombres. Hay que tener en cuenta que una frase interrogativa (o parte de ella) no necesariamente debe ir entre signos de interrogación.
> 
> Sabry, espero que estemos ayudando a despejar tus dudas. Y veamos qué otras aportaciones llegan.
> 
> Un beso...
> Sandra



Gracias Sandra, tu ayuda, como la de Cecilio, es fundamental para mi español.


----------



## Outsider

Como ha dicho Cecilio, para los hispanohablantes hay una forma fonética más sencilla de saber que las palabras lleban acento, aunque para extranjeros como nosotros pueda no ser tan obvio así. Pero otra manera de saber es notando que la frase puede ser convertida en _preguntas con los mismos pronombres_:

"Tú escoges quién entra a la lista de invitados y cuántas personas pueden asistir".  

- ¿Quién entra a la lista de invitados?
- ¿Cuántas personas pueden asistir?

Entonces, la gramática española considera que la frase original es indirectamente interrogativa, en el sentido de que están implícitas en ella las dos preguntas arriba.

Espero que la ayude.


----------



## sabrinita85

Outsider said:


> Entonces, la gramática española considera que la frase original es indirectamente interrogativa, en el sentido de que están implícitas en ella las dos preguntas arriba.


Pero lo que digo yo es que entonces todo tipo de frase con pronombres puede tener preguntas implícitas... ¿me entiende?


----------



## Outsider

Sí, al final esto es sólo una convención ortográfica. Pero para recordarme de la regla, suelo analizar mentalmente las frases así:

_Tú escoges quién entra a la lista de invitados y cuántas personas pueden asistir.

=

Tú escoges "¿Quién entra a la lista de invitados?" y "¿Cuántas personas pueden asistir?"_


----------



## sabrinita85

Outsider said:


> Sí, al final esto es sólo una convención ortográfica. Pero para recordarme de la regla, suelo analizar mentalmente las frases así:
> 
> _Tú escoges quién entra a la lista de invitados y cuántas personas pueden asistir.
> 
> =
> 
> Tú escoges "¿Quién entra a la lista de invitados?" y "¿Cuántas personas pueden asistir?"_



 en efecto es una buena cosa hacer esto, así viene más fácil aplicar la regla.
Gracias.


----------

